# Well child checks



## SHIBA425 (May 4, 2010)

What is the correct code to bill for well child checks performed in the first year of life?   Is there a guideline somewhere that states that it is inappropriate to bill the 99381 for the first well child visit and then bill 99391 for all additional well child checks up to age 12 months with ICD-9 of V20.2?  


Thanks
Jean


----------



## raidaste (May 4, 2010)

Use V20.31 for 0-7 days old and V20.32 for 8-28 days old then V20.2 after that. For the initial visit use 99381 and then for each Well ck after that 99391 up to age 12 mo. I've not had any problems doing it this way as long as the visit is for well ck and not for an acute problem or sickness.


----------



## neana48 (May 4, 2010)

On all my well baby checks I use V20.2 until they reach teenager age.  For the very first visit I use 99381 then 99391 after that.  I hope this helps.  I haven't had an issue with a claim as of yet.


----------

